# maximum vent capacity



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

Im in Minnesota doing practice tests & one of them is on mechanical code . i have a question i cant find the correct section to read for the answers, if someone could please help me? 

If ___-90's are used in a flue vent system (atmospheric vent), then the maximum vent capacity is reduced by 10% . 

i have been all over the mechanical code book & its quite possible I'm blind & have assed right by it .


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

What mechanical code are you required to adhere to?


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

here's the international code (2015)

https://codes.iccsafe.org/content/IFGC2015/chapter-5-chimneys-and-vents


Scroll to sections : 

504.2.3
504.3.6
504.3.7


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

2015 Minnesota mechanical & fuel gas code.


----------

